# Thomas Russell Wrist Watch From The 1920-1930 Period



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Picked this up yesterday for a song. Thomas Russell pocket watches are fairly common, but the wrist watches much less so. It was advertised as in "working order", so I'll be checking out the movement when it arrives. The case back is very brassed and worn and the watch generally looks appropriately aged with time, but I was taken with the dial which has patinated beautifully over the years. It's very tempting to do a full restoration on this one, just for the hell of it - case replating and dial reclamation - but, on the other hand, it might just be worth giving it a gentle clean and enjoying the age.

I'm assuming the dial has yellowed with age - but it may partly be the crystal... Any advice on dial cleaning?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

That's too nice to mess with, Will - I'd leave well alone. :yes:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

AVO said:


> That's too nice to mess with, Will - I'd leave well alone. :yes:


I think you're right! :yes: :yes:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Will Fly said:


> Any advice on dial cleaning?


A damp cotton bud just rolled over the dial. Don't use any kind of thinner and be gentle and don't expect too much. They often look like the inside of a sixties bar at the start as the lacquer yellows with age. A new crystal usually makes a lot of difference.

Lovely piece. Enjoy.

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

tixntox said:


> Will Fly said:
> 
> 
> > Any advice on dial cleaning?
> ...


Many thanks for that advice! :thumbup:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Came in today - not quite as mucky as I thought. The movement starts on the first wind, runs fine and then stops - a good clean indicated. It's not a bad little movement...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Needs a proper fitting strap tho' Will! But a nice find indeed. Fill the lugs with a good open end strap and lovely ! ! :lol: :yes:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

As you rightly say, Mel, a new strap would do it a power of good. Shame I have to cut the old ones off as it's probably the original strap - but it's pretty gunky!


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Lovely looking watch, a nice brown strap would do that nicely!


----------

